# light weight SPD pedals



## motosam07

So does anyone know of any light weight SPD pedals?

Its because i want to have a pair of shoes that i can walk on.

thanks


----------



## 2ndGen

Wellgo MG8
Weight: 240g
$34.98 @ http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/12...s-399-Pedals/Road/Wellgo-MG-8-Road-Pedals.htm

I bought them as an entry-level set and still have them hundreds of miles later. 
Will upgrade to Ultegra SL's eventually for wider platform, 
but for now, I'm perfectly content with these. 
Their made of Magnesium.


----------



## Camilo

I used those Wellgo pedals for several years and not only light, they work great (once you get the click-in move down, like all pedals). I think they only cost me $30 at the time. The only reason I quit using them is I bought some "real" road shoes and pedals a couple years back, because I've never tried them. I kept the Wellgo pedals because I plan to set up a commuter this spring and use them and my mtb shoes. Probably will put more miles on that rig than my regular road bike this summer. (hilly 25 mile RT).


----------



## 2ndGen

These are the MTB shoes I use with them. 











I've read good stuff on the Wellgos. 
Worst I heard was that they used needle bearings and that they weren't rebuildable. 
But, being that the bearings are sealed, I don't see why that'd be a problem. 
Besides that, I hear that they are great. Being that they are my first pair of RB pedals, 
I can't speak with any authority other than to say that they've worked fine for me. 

I had bought black Sette Ximo shoes with the pedals for a combo price of $79.
The shoes I used twice. I just preferred my MTB shoes to the Settes.
And it wasn't for walking, but for riding. The Shimano's just felt stiffer.

Maybe I didn't give them enough of a chance. 
I'm going to start riding them this Spring. 
I'm eyeing some Sidis next.


----------



## motosam07

sweet, thanks for the info.


----------



## Trek2.3

Running shoe uppers with cycling soles. I love them.

Pearl Izumi X-Alp Seek Bike Shoes, $90 at www.REI.com


----------



## spade2you

Given that a lot of shoes that are comfortable to walk in are heavier, what's the point in trying to save weight on the pedals?


----------



## f3rg

DIY:


----------



## laffeaux

I owned a couple of sets of Wellgo Xpedo pedals. They were super light, worked well, but didn't last long. They use bushings instead of bearings at the spindle interface. They quickly (less than a year) developed side-to-side play in the pedals. I'd not recommend them.


----------



## cyclust

Nashbar's Gavia pedals have been on my bike for a few months, they seem to be better than the Shimano A-520s that they replaced. $40 on sale. Gitcha some.


----------



## s2ktaxi

I use Xpedo RF-S1 on all my bikes - they weigh 160g for the pair.


----------



## 95zpro

2ndGen said:


> These are the MTB shoes I use with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had bought black Sette Ximo shoes with the pedals for a combo price of $79.
> The shoes I used twice. I just preferred my MTB shoes to the Settes.
> And it wasn't for walking, but for riding. The Shimano's just felt stiffer.
> 
> Maybe I didn't give them enough of a chance.
> I'm going to start riding them this Spring.
> I'm eyeing some Sidis next.


I just bought the Sette Ximo shoes earlier today before I saw this post; are these shoes heavy, too stiff, etc. I am kind of regretting this now if they are a p.o.s.


----------



## 2ndGen

95zpro said:


> I just bought the Sette Ximo shoes earlier today before I saw this post; are these shoes heavy, too stiff, etc. I am kind of regretting this now if they are a p.o.s.


No...to the contrary, they are really light and feel good. 
Like I said, I just didn't give them enough time. 
I didn't even give them a chance to break them in.
Sette actually makes decent products. 

Just today I was still amazed how my $7. Sette watch has outlasted my $300. Swiss Army Watch. 
And, I still have a Sette duffel bag that's been through hell and back across 2 dozen states and it's still going strong. 
Sette makes great stuff. And some of it is American Made (always a great plus in my mind). 

Plus, fit is relative and personal. 
I'd suggest when you get them that you try them out.
And, call them up if you have any questions.
They are really helpful guys.

I'm going to ride my Ximos tomorrow and try them out again. 

But don't let my very limited experience turn you off without you even trying them. 



Plus you can't really compare a $90. shoe to a $40. shoe. 
More likely than not, the $90. shoe will be superior period. 
For $40., the Sette is hard to beat.


----------



## 2ndGen

s2ktaxi said:


> I use Xpedo RF-S1 on all my bikes - they weigh 160g for the pair.


Those are nice.

They look like the pedals that my Wellgos must have knocked off.


----------



## 2ndGen

95zpro said:


> I just bought the Sette Ximo shoes earlier today before I saw this post; are these shoes heavy, too stiff, etc. I am kind of regretting this now if they are a p.o.s.


95zpro,

Update for you. 
First time I've really given my Ximo's a chance and it's official.
I now like them more than my Shimano MT41's. 

Just wanted to let you know my own personal experience.
How have your pair been for you?


----------



## s2ktaxi

2ndGen said:


> Those are nice.
> 
> They look like the pedals that my Wellgos must have knocked off.


XPedo is the boutique line of Wellgo...


----------



## 2ndGen

s2ktaxi said:


> XPedo is the boutique line of Wellgo...


Wellgo makes XPedo?

No wonder.


----------



## dogrange

Like you, I also wanted light pedals that use walkable SPD cleats. I bought a set of the new Shimano ultegra PD-A600 pedals. They are pretty light (260g?) and have a nice platform/solid feel. They were a little expensive at around $120 on sale somewhere on the internet. I'm hoping that the Shimanos will last a long time, in light of the mixed reviews for longevity I've seen for the wellgo and forte offerings that are much cheaper.


----------



## mj3200

I use Xpedo Road Force 207g the pair lighter if you go with the ti axles. Had them on one bike for 2 yrs and no probs so far.


----------



## been200mph

I use a similar version; old Performance Forte Pro Mag Ti. Right around 200g and they work very well IMO.


----------

